
Brendan is back to save the Web - cpeterso
http://andreasgal.com/2016/01/20/brendan-is-back-to-save-the-web/
======
angersock
Well, good job everyone--you made life miserable for him, and now the web is
going to get _even worse_. Since, you know, this is going to validate what are
effectively subscriptions to websites not to be pestered to death.

I take issue with the assertion that ad-blocking will break the backbone of
the web: it's just been such an easy thing to do that people have built so
much garbage around it and bloated up so much while offering actual users
little in exchange that to finally kill it off is seen as impossible.

It's like this bizarro world where Stockholm syndrome has kicked in and
everybody thinks that ads are somehow needed to keep the economy turning
(which they aren't, because we can find things via search and whatnot) and
that they actually delight people (which they don't, because they ruin the
design integrity of most sites).

Like, we've got a gigantic industry built on adtech and user tracking--and
once, the Southern US had a large farming industry based on slave labor.
Neither is the "natural" order of things, and neither is anything but the
exploitation of people.

------
richerlariviere
Generally the sites who have more ads than contents usually have poor content
(buzzy-clickbaity websites). In my opinion and AFAIK we can't change the
business model of the web but each user can decide which site to go in order
to seek high-quality content (I usually see less intrusive ads in those
sites). Things are not as bad as we would think.

